# How about the last 5 foals.....yeah I'm behind!!!



## Erica (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres some of the latest.........not great pictures most are newborn just quick snapshots...

Amy's Colt at just less than an hour old born 4/22

(Cross Country Miss Amy x Little Kings B T Buck Bandito)

















Glorys AMHR/ASPC colt at a day old born 4/20

(Wall Street Admirals Glory x Wall Street Rock E Rock On)
















Designs Filly born 4/18 pictured as a newborn and then at 5 days old, she's got a very girly head on her.

(AD I'll Make My Own Design x Little Kings B T Buck Bandito)











Legz Colt born 4/11 pictured at one day old

(Erica's Shezzz Got Legz x Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF)











Knockers filly born 4/10 pictured at two days old on a very cold day so she's all hunched up, but I'm happy to have a female version of TKO and Knuckles...even if she is all white!!!

(Erica's Knock Your Socks Off HOF x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF)
















Only two more mares left to foal, and any marestare eyes that want Thrusday night - Sunday night I'd appreciate it, I will be out of town at a show, and while I don't think they will go, I have been wrong before.....

Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF x Ericas Big City Prankster Bucks HOF

Little Kings Awesome Annie x Wall Street Rock E Rock On


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 22, 2009)

Such nice babies Wow talk about a upheaded foal- Glorys baby is insanely upheaded!

You know I really like that silver baby and love the face markings on Amy's colt.

nice foals!

Of course I am still trying to talk myself out of of a certain blue roan


----------



## love_casper (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW Amy's colt is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!

And that little pinto filly.........











You sure got some loud ones this year! I love em all!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2009)

Erica, I love them all!!!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Apr 22, 2009)

They are all so beautiful! See you at the show.

Laura


----------



## susanne (Apr 22, 2009)

I am IN LOVE with Glory's baby boy! That is a horse I could gaze upon endlessly and never get tired of him. (Please don't tell Mingus that I'm smitten with another bay!)

I love how Knocker's little girl has almost the reverse of her mum's pinto expression.


----------



## wc minis (Apr 22, 2009)

Very Nice!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## jrae (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful babies..... that little buckskin pinto wants to come to TN and live with Blue!!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW!!!!! I Love Amy's baby!! WOW!!



And LOVEEEEEEEE Glory's baby!! HOLLY CRAP! The neck on that guy! He's just WOWZER!!!!!!!!!! I'm not a pony person.... but that foal's phenominal!!!!!!!!! Congrate's!!!!!!!!

I'm ansiously awaiting one mare that was due on April 18th...... um..........still waiting!!!!!arh~! And one that acts like she may go early....... so it's making me crazy to do the waiting game and NO SHOWS til' those 2 foals!!



arh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Apr 22, 2009)

Erica said:


> Only two more mares left to foal, and any marestare eyes that want Thrusday night - Sunday night I'd appreciate it, I will be out of town at a show, and while I don't think they will go, I have been wrong before.....
> 
> Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF x Ericas Big City Prankster Bucks HOF
> 
> Little Kings Awesome Annie x Wall Street Rock E Rock On



Oh CONGRATULATIONS, What a wonderful crop





Love Amys colt my favorite...

Good luck at the show, will try to watch a bit for you....


----------



## Leeana (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice Erica, I can not wait to see more photos


----------



## Alisha514 (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats Erica!!!! Those are some really nice foals.. Cant wait to see Amy's foal all dried off and unfolded. Love his markings... and I



Legz's colt...What a NICE neck on that boy!

I really seem to like your two silver dapple foals this yr.

Alisha


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 22, 2009)

They are great Erica! I think either Legz's or Amy's colts need to come live with me


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG!! I want Legz' baby!!!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 22, 2009)

They are just Stunning!!



:shocked ! I'm really liking those Rock On Babies



They are all very nice!!! Any Idea which ones you'll take to nationals I bet that will be are hard decision



Congratulations on another fantastic group of foals



:yeah

~Jessica


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 23, 2009)

Love them all

but wow what a neat colt Amy gave you

congrats on some more beautiful foals


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 23, 2009)

Erica, they are all ADORABLE but I really Love Glorys baby-that head is outstanding...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, it's about time you got those kid's pictures posted over here! lol

As I've already told you, they are all spectacular!!

And those of you who like Destiny & Legz' boy....sorry, he is off the market.





He is coming here along with his momma and he will be my under show *gelding*!


----------



## sdmini (Apr 23, 2009)

Well darn, I really liked that Legz baby...bet my husband would have been thrilled with the idea of another boy coming home.





Seriously nice bunch of babies.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh Congrats - you do such a GREAT job - I



them all - hard to pick just one

and I can't wait for Prankster baby!!!! I am a big Prankster fan - he's so handsome (not that the rest of your babies aren't)

Phenomenal Phenomenal Job - CONGRATS many times over - What a Wonderful program you've got


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW Erica they are all very special. Congrats on your new show string.


----------

